# When they're gone, they're gone...



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Posting this on the only two forums I visit.

Check my site, I'm clearing out of my planes and blades at stupid low prices.

Not closing down shop by any means, just reorganizing.

BIG THINGS TO COME…


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

You have nice planes rhett.
I'm not in the market, but if I was, yours would definitely get some consideration.
Can't wait to see what you have planed next.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the notice.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

tapered irons must be the new rage. They look pretty sweet.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Just a few 1.5" blades left.

Thanks to everyone who has helped get NAP going this year!


----------

